# Chrome Schwinn Voyager



## Sigh1961 (Sep 8, 2016)

Chicago Craigslist

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/5771568954.html


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 8, 2016)

Priced about right IMO.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Sep 8, 2016)

Eric Amlie said:


> Priced about right IMO.



Would like to have it. Unfortunately,  the electric stove decided to take a dump this week.  If it is still there in a couple weeks,  I am going to see if he will take 300.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 9, 2016)

Let us know how it goes.
I have one of these that I would let go as it's a little big for me(23" frame) and I never ride it.
It's not original. I have upgraded the components as I do with many of my bikes. It now has a half step + granny triple crank and Shimano 600 Arabesque derailleurs. The decals are not in good shape on it but I have a repro decal set that I paid $75 for but never put them on.
I don't care to box & ship the bike, but I see you are in Illinois. I'm just south of Madison WI. If you are up for a road trip, I'd sell the bike for $300.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Sep 9, 2016)

That's a sweet looking bike.  Let me see how much this stove is going to set me back, and I'll let you know.  Madison isn't that much farther than Chicago.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 9, 2016)

You could go this route and get the bike also. If she really loves you she will understand.


----------

